# How do you keep weeds out of your asparagus bed



## rodeostarmom (May 5, 2008)

I thought about setting the asparagus in rows with grass seed planted over it to keep weeds out. Without smothering the asparagus then in the fall it could be just mowed down. Does ant one else do this?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I Have mine planted in rows. Grass grows over it. IN the spring before it comes up I run the tiller very shallow over the top of the whole thing. Then the grass comes back and I just weed eat down to the dirt till the asparagus starts shooting up. then just weed eat between the rows till it quits. But I let some go to seed so i don't knock them down.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I mulch heavily with straw and/or grass and leaves from the lawnmower bagger. This past fall I piled on straw from the rabbit pen, all full of bunny excrement and other delicious nutrients. I haven't had to mulch yet this spring, just pulled a couple of weeds. Really, in a 4' x 15' patch I pulled maybe five weeds.

Asparagus doesn't like to compete with anything, and I think grass in an asparagus bed would be a nightmare. To me, grass=weed in the garden. But maybe that's just me!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have an area of garden with asperagus that we inherited from the previous owner. Its not in rows so all we can do is pick weeds by hand, this year we had wild raspberries invade the area -- tough call, do we want asperagus or raspberries? asperagus won but we are trying to transplant the raspberries


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am not sure this will work, but I am planing on planting some aspargus "If" I can find it to plant around here, and have some old carpet I am going to cut it into strips and lay it between the rows and just cut notches out where the plants are. I am also using carpet down the center between the rows. Well, Not between each row but I cut a path out down the middle of all the rows, (north to south and the veggie rows go east to west) to get to the chickens and am putting carpet, (Upside down) about 2 to 3' wide as I go. I am just making it as wide as the strips I have which come from the dumpster diving, LOL. But I know that works great.
So far I have about 30' laid out and the rows are 25' on one side and 29' +/- on the other side. Even as hard as the ground is to till, after a good rain I still get muddy going to feed the chickens after I get past the carpet but it will be like walking on carpet when it gets finished, LOL. Plus it shows up in the dark. 
I have already posted today on another thread that I saved all the boxes all winter and I am laying them between , well, I am making a layer of cardboard everywhere a plant isn't sticking up. What I am planting from seed I will wait until I have thinned them and then I'll lay the card board down but I am planning on putting cardboard everywhere there isn't a plant sticking it's head up so the weeds don't stick thier nasty little heads up.

I read about it somewhere on the computer last year and tried it in a small corner and it works if you throw some dirt on it to hold it all down when the wind blows. I wish I had did all of it last year because I had a jungle by the end of the year, except where I laid the cardbord at. 
Even boxes that drinks and beer comes in works and what I laid out last year just sorta melted into the ground when I tilled it. 

It's the best idea I have ever heard about weed control yet. Plus it holds the water in. What else do you want????? 
Last year my water bill ran over 100 bucks in, I think it was July and August, but I know it was two months. 
The garden will be better than two times as big this year and I doubt, I would bet that I will use half the water as last year by doing this.

I have raised up a few pieces that I have already laid and the dirt is moist. I even found some worms under some of them. The rest of the garden has gotten dry as a board. 
I am going to set the sprinkler out there this evening to wet some of it so I can til and plant tomorrow. 
They are called for a 50% chance of rain Thursday so what I don't get planted today and tomorrow will have to wait until some time next week. 
With that said, break times over.
Good luck.
Dennis


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

grass is the weed in my raised asparagus beds. I mulch heavily and spot weed whenever I can see the weeds (getting tougher as the growing fronds obscure all)


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Asparagus is a crown that spreads and grows as the season and it matures. You can't very well do the carpet - it will smother out the growing stalks - 

We have planted over 2,000 crowns and put grass clippings down between the rows and do the best we can with the weeds. It's not easy but it keeps all growth away.... Now if I could only keep the free range chickens out!

If you're looking for a source of crowns, large healthy crowns, check out these guys:
http://www.jerseyasparagus.com/


----------



## DoubleD (Jan 28, 2007)

I start with a weed free - rich soil - when planting the crowns. A couple of times a year - I do a quick hand weeding to pull any weeds that are making an appearance. In late winter (i.e. February/March) I cut off the dead fronds and then rake or use a three tine cultivator to LIGHTLY cultivate the top inch or so of soil. Not going deep so as not to harm the crowns lieing dormant below. I lime (if needed) and add organic fertilizer and again lightly rake it into the top surface. Finally, I add a 1 or 2 inch layer of good well finished compost. This does two things - it breaks up the top surface and knocks down any emerging seedlings (both weed or asparagus) and it fertilizes slowly for the soon to be emerging spears. This weeding/cultivating/feeding/ and mulching with compost - sets the bed up for a pretty low maintenance year of growth.

Keeping the asparagus bed adequately watered, weeded, and fed (especially during the spring growth rush) is the real key to success with this great perennial.


----------



## rodeostarmom (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all of the helpful tips.


----------



## rodeostarmom (May 5, 2008)

luvrulz said:


> Asparagus is a crown that spreads and grows as the season and it matures. You can't very well do the carpet - it will smother out the growing stalks -
> 
> We have planted over 2,000 crowns and put grass clippings down between the rows and do the best we can with the weeds. It's not easy but it keeps all growth away.... Now if I could only keep the free range chickens out!
> 
> ...


Do good for your asparagus patch


----------

